# New tortoise paintings in my Etsy shop!



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have painted and listed some new paintings in my Tortoise-themed Etsy shop, www.mossytortoise.etsy.com ! 




These are small baseball-card-sized paintings, highly collectible ACEO format... priced reasonably so almost everyone can afford having an original piece of art.  




The paintings include Russian tortoises, Redfoot, Radiata, Yellowfoot, Leopard, Sulcata, Gopher, Pancake, Indian Star, and several others. 




These little originals usually sell pretty darn quickly. Here is also a link to my blogpost about the paintings. If you see one on there that you want, but that has already been sold, or you just plain prefer larger art than the format I listed, you can PM me, and I can have a 5x7 or larger print made for you for an affordable price: http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-tortoise-paintings-in-my-etsy-shop.html


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

I thought you might enjoy the little yellowfoot and redfoot illustrations I just finished.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Russian tortoise paintings*

I thought you might enjoy the little Russian tortoise paintings I finished illustrating.


----------



## terryo (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

Those are really nice.


----------



## mommybeegs (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

These are great and really adorable!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Svetlana'smom (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

Beautiful


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

Nice!!!!#


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

Have talent! These are awesome!


----------



## rhondak (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

Very cute!!


----------



## CLMoss (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*



biochemnerd808 said:


> I hope it is ok to post this here... but I thought you might enjoy the little yellowfoot and redfoot illustrations I just finished.
> 
> I posted a link to them in the 'self promotion' portion of the forum.



You should have some prints made I would buy one to put in my reptile room.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

I bought 4 of your originals 1/28/13, very well packed, arrived here quickly. The paintings are small which I like and in good detail. I like them very much.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

Great job, I love them!!


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

Beautiful! Are those watercolors?


----------



## sendie (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought 3!!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

They are so pretty


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*

@Mike Taylor - I actually have the originals for sale (not expensive), and can make prints, too. I posted a link in the 'self promotion' portion of the forum... didn't want to be spammy in the general discussion chapters. 

Or you can just follow the link in my signature to my blog, and there's a link to my Etsy shop there. Several of the tortoise paintings I posted today have already sold... 



mike taylor said:


> biochemnerd808 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is ok to post this here... but I thought you might enjoy the little yellowfoot and redfoot illustrations I just finished.
> ...




Aww, thank you for the promotion, @SaveTheTortoise!  



SaveTheTortoise said:


> I bought 4 of your originals 1/28/13, very well packed, arrived here quickly. The paintings are small which I like and in good detail. I like them very much.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

*RE: Russian tortoise paintings*

Yes, watercolors and black ink pen for the outlines. These are little baseball-card sized paintings. 



Moozilion said:


> Beautiful! Are those watercolors?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just saw the order come through, thank you!  They will be in the mail on Monday. 



sendie said:


> I bought 3!!


----------



## Alan RF (Mar 16, 2013)

*RE: Yellowfoot and Redfoot paintings*



Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Have talent! These are awesome!



Fantastic


----------



## conservation (May 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

